# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Γεώργιος Τόγιας [Cumbria, Vas. Constantinos, Leros, Paros, Georgios Togias, Thasos]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Georgios Togias* was a great ship of the pre-war era. She was just a 471-ton former yacht (_lordiko_) that had been built as _Cumbria_ in 1882. She first came to Greece as _Vasilefs Konstantinos_ of Syros Coastal Shipping (Atmoploia Syrou) in 1914 and as _Leros_ in 1918 (Miramar is wrong!). As *Leros*, she belonged to _Anatoliki Lines_.

Here is a typical schedule of hers as _Vasilefs Konstantinos_ on October 17, 1916, and another two of hers as _Leros_ on November 3, 1919 and December 2, 1919.

19161017 Vas Konst.jpg19191103 Leros.jpg19191202aa Leros.jpg

She became Embiricos' _Paros_ in 1923, Togias' _Georgios Togias_ in 1927, and _Thasos_ in 1933. More on her is coming up later today!

Miramar's entries are:




> IDNo: 1086118 Year: 1882
> Name: CUMBRIA Launch Date: 31.12.81
> Type: Yacht Date of completion: 6.82
> Flag: GBR Keel: 
> Tons: 471 Link: 1277
> DWT: Yard No: 434
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: Country of build: GBR
> Beam: Builder: Armstrong Mitchell
> ...


Also



> CUMBRIA 471 1882 
> NUBIENNE 471 1883 E.Blanc
> VELLEDA 471 1885 H.Menier
> SAN DONATO 471 1906 Schahowsky-G-S.
> VASILEFS CONSTANTINOS 471 1914 A.Papadopulos
> LEROS 471 1920 A.A.Capparis
> PAROS 471 1923 Embiricos Bros
> GEORGIOS TOGIAS 471 1927 E.K.Togias
> THASOS 471 1933 Hellenic Coast Lines


Here is a nice photo of *Georgios Togias* 

G. Togias.jpg

Dedicated to gtogias!

----------


## gtogias

> Here is a nice photo of *Georgios Togias* 
> 
> G. Togias.jpg
> 
> Dedicated to gtogias!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τώρα έχω το δικό μου thread.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Georgios Togias_ had another, shorter career after the famous merger of most of the passenger lines in the early 1930s. In 1933, at the age of 51, she became _Thasos_.

_SUBSIDIZED ROUTES (AGONES GRAMMES) IN THE 1930s
_
One of the unusual decisions of the 1933 merger/amalgamation was the establishment of extremely long subsidized routes. The directors of the new company felt that some of the older ships (especially the former English and Scottish yachts that came to Greece as passenger ships before or after World War I) could be used for a port-by-port connection of large sections of Greece. The result was the development of _monster "subsidized routes"_. Now, one could never imagine taking a boat from Piraeus to go to Alexandroupolis after 22 stops (see below). So, the purpose of these long routes was mostly to connect less used ports with others...

Previously, _Ellinis_ and I have given some of these long, multi-port subsidized routes. See for example (often with _Ellinis_ wonderful and very instructive maps !) the following:
--- The _Milos (first Moschanthi)_ doing the Lesser Cyclades in June 1934 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=14
--- _Naukratoussa_ doing the lesser ports of NE Aegean Sea in October 1930 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...00&postcount=9 and http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...9&d=1243277923
--- _Theotokos_ doing something similar in July 1930 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...97&postcount=6 and http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...77&postcount=7
--- *Nikolaos* and *Maria L* in 1925 to the SE Peloponissos http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756

Up to now, the record of 21 ports belonged to _Moschanthi_ (see above http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=14)

Here is now the new record, belonging to _Thasos_ in a June 4, 1934 voyage. Count the ports!
Thasos June 4 1934.jpg
Piraeus, Syros, Karkinagri of SE Ikaria (!), Aghios Kirykos, Fournoi, Mara0okampos, Pythagoreion, Vathy Samou, Karlovassi, Chios, Kardamyla, Skala Volissou, Psara, Gera (where exactly?), Plomari (why not before Gera?), Mytilene, Methymna, Petra (I wonder why they needed to stop in Methymna _and_ Petra which is just 10 miles away!), Sigri, Aghios Eustratios, Moudros, Myrina, Samo0raki, Alexandroupolis, Porto Lago, Kavala, _ports of Chalkidiki_ (who knows how many, but I am sure Dafni of Aghion Oros was one of them) and Thessaloniki!!!

That's 27 ports (excluding Piraeus) and without knowing how many ports _Thasos_ visited in Chalkidiki. The sad thing, however, is that _Thasos_ did not stop in Thasos!

_Thasos_ was finally retired in 1937 at the age of 55!

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΜΑΝ ΡΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ.ΕΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΒΡΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΟ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The great *Georgios Togias* had a great early career as _Cumbria_, one of the most famous yacht of the last quarter of the 19th century.

I have a wonderful photograph from 1883  from http://www.tomorrows-history.com/pub...m=11616&flag=C

Cum.jpg




> British barque rigged steam yacht (470 gross tons). 
> 1883: Built at Low Walker for the Earl of Lonsdale, Lowther Castle, Westmoreland, who died only a year after her completion. 
> She went on to have a number of name changes - _Nubienne, Velleda, San Donat_. 
> By 1914 she was the Greek owned commercial vessel _Vasilefs Constantinos_. 
> 1920: Renamed _Leros_. 
> 1925: Renamed _Paros_. 
> 1930: Renamed _Georgios Togias_. 
> 1935 Renamed _Thasos_. 
> 1937: Broken up in Italy.


By late 1883, she had been sold to French interests and her name had changed to _Nubienne_. She made the news on July 11, 1884 in the _New York Times_... 

Note the statement



> The _Nubienne_ is said to be the finest yacht ever built in England.


Also note her schedule in just one month!



> Departure: June 10, 1884 from Le Havre to Quebec, Montreal, then New York, then Monaco by July 11, 1884!!!


And that's for a 450-ton yacht!

And notice there were 6 people and a crew of 36! Who said _the good old days_ were not good?
Nub1.jpg
Nub2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mε πρόλαβες Νικόλα, όπως ετοιμαζόμουν να την ανεβάσω. 
Δείτε όμως τη λεπτομέρεια από την πλώρη, με το ανάγλυφο ακρόπλωρο με το φτερωτό δράκο. Δεν είναι υπέροχο;

bow1.jpg




> That's 27 ports (excluding Piraeus) and without knowing how many ports _Thasos_ visited in Chalkidiki. The sad thing, however, is that _Thasos_ did not stop in Thasos!


Aπίστευτο ταξίδι! ωσπού να φτάσεις στον προορισμό θα είχες ξεχάσει από που ξεκίνησες...

Σε *αυτή* την ιστοσελίδα μπορείτε να δείτε τομή με τα καταστρώματα του πλοίου, από τότε που ταξίδευε ως γαλλική θαλαμηγός VELLEDA. Καθώς και την παρακάτω φωτο όπως και ένα σκίτσο.

paros as velleda%204.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mε πρόλαβες Νικόλα, όπως ετοιμαζόμουν να την ανεβάσω. 
> Δείτε όμως τη λεπτομέρεια από την πλώρη, με το ανάγλυφο ακρόπλωρο με το φτερωτό δράκο. Δεν είναι υπέροχο;
> 
> bow1.jpg


Fysika yperoxo!!! Loipon douleuoume sto idio 0ema! Mas aresoun ta _lordika_!




> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τώρα έχω το δικό μου thread.


Dear Yorgo

I hope you will contribute something about your name bearer!




> Σε *αυτή* την ιστοσελίδα μπορείτε να δείτε τομή με τα καταστρώματα του πλοίου, από τότε που ταξίδευε ως γαλλική θαλαμηγός VELLEDA.


And here is a great photograph of most of _Velleda_ in the background at "cette c&#233;l&#232;bre course Alger-Toulon par Mahon          (Bal&#233;ares) qui s'est d&#233;roul&#233;e &#224;          P&#226;ques 1905*"* It is obvious that _Cumbria/Nubienne/Velleda_ was a great "boat". A small boat called "Quand m&#234;me" is in front of her.

Velleda.jpg
Source:http://www.bibliorare.com/resultats_...-03-2001-2.htm

----------


## Ellinis

> Here is now the new record, belonging to _Thasos_ in a June 4, 1934 voyage. Count the ports!
> Thasos June 4 1934.jpg
> Piraeus, Syros, Karkinagri of SE Ikaria (!), Aghios Kirykos, Fournoi, Mara0okampos, Pythagoreion, Vathy Samou, Karlovassi, Chios, Kardamyla, Skala Volissou, Psara, Gera (where exactly?), Plomari (why not before Gera?), Mytilene, Methymna, Petra (I wonder why they needed to stop in Methymna _and_ Petra which is just 10 miles away!), Sigri, Aghios Eustratios, Moudros, Myrina, Samo0raki, Alexandroupolis, Porto Lago, Kavala, _ports of Chalkidiki_ (who knows how many, but I am sure Dafni of Aghion Oros was one of them) and Thessaloniki!!!
> 
> That's 27 ports (excluding Piraeus) and without knowing how many ports _Thasos_ visited in Chalkidiki. The sad thing, however, is that _Thasos_ did not stop in Thasos!


Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό το δρομολόγιο, όπως και το οτι σταμάταγε σε 6 ! λιμάνια στη Λέσβο... τώρα γιατί πήγαινε πρώτα Γέρα δεν το γνωρίζω, ούτε για το που σταμάταγε αλλά βλέπω οτι στη Σκάλα Λουτρών οι χάρτες δείχνουν ένα αγκυροβόλιο. 
Μιας και είναι τόσο ιδιαίτερο το δρομολόγιο, έκατσα και το "πέρασα" στο χάρτη παρακάτω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό το δρομολόγιο, όπως και το οτι σταμάταγε σε 6 ! λιμάνια στη Λέσβο... τώρα γιατί πήγαινε πρώτα Γέρα δεν το γνωρίζω, ούτε για το που σταμάταγε αλλά βλέπω οτι στη Σκάλα Λουτρών οι χάρτες δείχνουν ένα αγκυροβόλιο. 
> Μιας και είναι τόσο ιδιαίτερο το δρομολόγιο, έκατσα και το "πέρασα" στο χάρτη παρακάτω


S'eyxaristw gi'auth thn analysh kai ton kainourio katatopistiko xarth...

Our observations made me reexamine what happened in ***** passenger coastal shipping in the late 1920s and early 1930s. So, I went back to the sources. The nice Web site http://foss.math.aegean.gr/~alex/P/km/Ferries/HmlHistoryEL.htm gives a summary of the well known changes in 1929. It shows how the _Togias Line_ became part of the "*Ακτοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος Α.Ε.*" and points out how Yannoulatos and Manuelides decided to provide service _to every conceivable port_! See statement in red below




> Το 1929 με πρωτοβουλία του αειμνήστου Παναγή Γιαννουλάτου, υιού του Αντωνίου, διευθύνοντος σύμβουλου της εταιρείας, οι πέντε μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες της εποχής συγχωνεύθηκαν και ίδρυσαν την "*Ακτοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος Α.Ε.*" γνωστής ως *ΑΚΤΕΛ ΑΕ*.
> *Οι εταιρείες που ενώθηκαν ήταν:*
> 
> 
> α) Ατμοπλοΐα Γιαννουλάτου 
> (Ανώνυμος Ιονική Ατμοπλοϊκή Εταιρεία Γιαννουλάτος) β) Ατμοπλοΐα Ρίγγα 
> (Εταιρεία Αποστόλου Ρίγγα)γ) Ατμοπλοΐα Μανουηλίδη 
> (Ατμοπλοΐα Μανουηλίδη Α.Ε.) δ) Ατμοπλοΐα Πανταλέων ε) Οι Ε. & Η. Βλασσόπουλοι και ο Σ. Κωττάκης.
> *Αργότερα προστέθηκαν:* στ) Ατμοπλοΐα Τόγια ζ) Ατμοπλοΐα ΔομεστίνηΗ συγχώνευση αυτή αποσκοπούσε στην αποφυγή του σκληρού ανταγωνισμού που, εάν συνεχιζόταν, θα επέφερε την οικονομική καταστροφή των περισσοτέρων εταιρειών. Τα πλοία που παραχώρησαν οι 7 και αποτέλεσαν το στόλο της ΑΚΤΕΛ Α.Ε. ήταν: 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am summarizing below some schedule sof this ship. I hope I am not overdoing it!

_AS VASILEFS KONSTANTINOS_

For _Syros Line_ October 17 and November 13, 1916, both time to Ikaria, Samos and Dodecanissos
19161017 Vas Konst.jpg19161113 Vas Konstant.jpg

*AS LEROS*

For _Anatoliki Line_ July 26, 1919 to Syros, Tenos, Andros, Kor0ion but also the Evoikos route to Thessaloniki. Then, on September 4, 1919 the same and on September 12, 1919 two slightly different Cyclades routes
19190726 all.jpg19190904 Leros.jpg19190912a.jpg


*AS LEROS*

For _Anatoliki Line_ September 13, 1919 to Argosaronikos!! Then, on October 31, 1919 the Paronaxia route followed by the lower Eptanissos route, and on November 3, 1919 Paronaxia and Crete routes!
19190913.jpg19191031a.jpg19191103 Leros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*AS PAROS

*For _National Coastal Shipping Line_ June 24, 1921 to Kea, Ky0nos, Serifos, Sifnos, Milos, Kimolos. Then, on August 12, 1921 to lower Eptanissos!!  followed by the subsidized line to the lesser Cyclades on August 25, 1922. 
19210624 Paros.jpg19210812 Paros.jpg19220825 NatlAtm Paros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Georgios Togias* was a great ship of the pre-war era. She was just a 471-ton former yacht (_lordiko_) that had been built as _Cumbria_ in 1882. She first came to Greece as _Vasilefs Konstantinos_ of Syros Coastal Shipping (Atmoploia Syrou) in 1914 and as _Leros_ in 1918 (Miramar is wrong!). As *Leros*, she belonged to _Anatoliki Lines_


Here is a rare ad from July 18, 1914 showing the ship as belonging to the _Arhipelagos Shipping Co_ of Loukas Papadopoulos!
19140718b VAs Konstant.jpg

and on 6 November 1914
19140713 Vas Konst.jpg 

One more schedule from July 12, 1916 under the _Arhipelagos Shipping Co_ of Loukas and Annivas Papadopoulos. But we know (see above) that in October of the same year she was with _Atmoploia Syrou._
19160712 Vas Konst.jpg

More schedules from January 27, 1916, April 5, 1916 and July 12, 1916 under the _Arhipelagos Shipping Co_ of Loukas and Annivas Papadopoulos. But we know (see above) that in October of the same year she was with _Atmoploia Syrou._


19140127 Vas Konstantinos.jpg

19160405 Vas Konst.jpg

19160712 Vas Konst.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιοτατη αγγελια της Εταιρειας Τογια απο τις 4 Σεπτεμβριου 1926. Η εταιρεια Τογια εκανε σπανιως διαφημισεις την εποχη εκεινη και ειναι δυσκολο να βρει κανεις ολα τους τα πλοια μαζεμενα..

19260904 Togias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφημιση του *Γεωργιου Τογια* απο τις 23 Νοεμβριου 1931 οταν το πλοιο ηταν πια της _Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος_ αλλα δεν ειχε αλλαξει το ονομα του σε *Θασος* ακομη

19311223 all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λαθος    Διεγραφη!  Διαβαστε παρα κατω

Το πλοιο *Γεωργιος Τογιας* το 1927 οταν ελαμβανε μερος στις εκπαιδευτικες Αμερικανικες κρουαζιερες με το ονομα _Οδυσσεια_ (1926−1930).

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πλοιο *Γεωργιος Τογιας* το 1927 οταν ελαμβανε μερος στις εκπαιδευτικες Αμερικανικες κρουαζιερες με το ονομα Οδυσσεια (1926β’1930).
> 
> Για την προελευση αυτων των σπανιωτατων φωτογραφιων και για τις  εκπαιδευτικες κρουαζιερες Οδυσσεια της δεκαετιας του 1920 προετοιμαζω  σχετικο θεμα...
> 
> GT.jpg
> 
> GT.jpg


Nίκο, συγκρίνοντας το εικονιζόμενο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ με φωτογραφία του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ που παρουσιάστηκε στην έκθεση "Αρόδο" μπορώ να σου πώ οτι δεν είναι το ίδιο πλοίο. Εξάλλου λείπει η λέξη "ΤΟΓΙΑΣ".

Η φωτογραφία δείχνει κατά πάσα πιθανότατα αυτό το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Θα προτιμουσα να περιμενεις ει δυνατον να δεις ολα τα στοιχεια που εχω  πριν βγαλεις γρηγορη αποφαση για το θεμα αυτο. Εργαζομαι με σοβαρο  ανθρωπο στην Αμερικη που με πλησιασε γι αυτο το θεμα. Εχουμε βιβλιαρια  30 και πλεον σελιδων για την καθε χρονια των κρουαζιερων που ηταν παντα  με καλα πλοια σοβαρων εταιρειων (*Ελλη Δασκαλακη, Πετρος*, κλπ). Ξερουμε οτι το πλοιο ειχε "νοικιασθει" απο την ατμοπλοια Τογια και οτι γι αυτο το ταξιδι _μπορει να ειχε καλυφθει_ το ονομα Τογιας για νομικους λογους.


Νίκο, αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον τα στοιχεία που ανέφερες, αλλά αυτά δεν νομίζω οτι θα αλλάξουν το γεγονός οτι το παραπάνω εικονιζόμενο δεν είναι το "Γεώργιος Τόγιας". 

Τη φωτογραφία του "Γεώργιος Τόγιας" θα την δεις σύντομα όταν εκδοθεί το λεύκωμα που θα ακολουθήσει την έκθεση "Αρόδο". Και επειδή ούτε είναι δική μου η φωτογραφία αλλά και επειδή θα εκδοθεί, δεν μπορώ να την ανεβάσω.
Απλά και μόνο για να τεκμηριώσω την άποψη μου ανεβάζω ένα τμήμα της.
GTOG.jpg

Και μόνο τις δύο πλώρες να συγκρίνει κάποιος θα δει οτι οι διαφορές ανάμεσα τους είναι καταλυτικές (1η του "Γεώργιος Τόγιας" και 2η του παραπάνω):
bows.jpg 
Πόσο περισσότερο αμα συγκρίνει και το υπόλοιπο σκαρί. 
Και επειδή κοίταξα προσεκτικά την παραπάνω φωτογραφία με το σκίτσο του "Ευρώτας" (πρώην "Γεώργιος") κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα οτι είναι το ίδιο πλοίο. Δεν βλέπω τις σημαντικές διαφορές που αναφέρεις...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το 1914 (2 Φεβρουαριου) σαν *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος*.

19140202 VAs Konstantinos.jpg

Το 1919 (29 Σεπτεμβριου) σαν *Λερος*

19190929 Leros.jpg

Και εδω παλιαοτερα σαν *Velleda*

Velleda.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Απλά μια πιο μεγάλη φωτ/φία του *CUMBRIA*
Cumbria-02.jpg 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...umbria-02.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απλά μια πιο μεγάλη φωτ/φία του *CUMBRIA*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...umbria-02.html



Very nice!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τελικα, μετα απο πολλα γραμματα και συζητησεις απεφασισθη οτι το θεμα για την Οδυσσεια του 1927 ηταν λαθος. Το πλοιο ηταν το *Γεωργιος του Χατζικωνσταντη*, οχι το *Γεωργιος Τογιας*. Ο φιλος _Ellinis_ ειχε δικιο. Εχω σβυσει σχετικα αρθρα απο εδω και τα εχω μεταφερει στο σωστο θεμα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=351266

----------


## naftopoulo

Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ στον Άγιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας, η φωτο είναι απο καρτ ποστάλ της εποχής...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is a rare ad from July 18, 1914 showing the ship as belonging to the _Arhipelagos Shipping Co_ of Loukas Papadopoulos!
> 19140718b VAs Konstant.jpg
> 
> and on 6 November 1914
> 19140713 Vas Konst.jpg 
> 
> ..........



Και εδω δυο ακομη ανακοινωσεις του *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος* οταν ανηκε στην Ατμοπλοια Αρχιπελαγους του Λουκα Παπααδοπουλου.

25 Σεπτεμβριου και 7 Δεκεμβριου 1915.

19140925 Vas Konst.jpg19151207 Archipelagos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογιο του *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος* για την Δωδεκανησο απο τις 9 Νοεμβριου 1914...
Μαλιστα! Τοτε τα Δωδεκανησα λεγοντουσαν Σποραδες!

19141109 Sporades.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δρομολογιο του *Βασιλευς Κωνσταντινος* για την Δωδεκανησο απο τις 9 Νοεμβριου 1914...
> Μαλιστα! Τοτε τα Δωδεκανησα λεγοντουσαν Σποραδες!
> 
> 19141109 Sporades.jpg


 
Τοτε τα Δωδεκανησα λεγοντουσαν Σποραδες!

Γι αυτό θα έπρεπε να λέγεται <NAUTILIA - ΔΙΑ ΒΙΟΥ ΜΑΘΗΣΗ>
Πείτε με αγράμματο, πείτε με άσχετο , πείτε με ότι θέλετε ΑΛΛΑ ότι τα Δωδεκάνησα λεγόντουσαν Σποράδες τώρα το έμαθα.
Να σαι καλά Νίκο κι όποιος άλλος μας μαθαίνει κάτι που δε ξέρουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .........ΑΛΛΑ ότι τα Δωδεκάνησα λεγόντουσαν Σποράδες τώρα το έμαθα.
> ..........


Νασαι καλα _τοξοτη_ που τα διαβαζεις ολα αυτα... Ο δασκαλος μου στην Σχολη Κουμεντακου στον Χολαργο το 1954 τις ελεγε παντα Νοτιες Σποραδες. [Ετσι δειχνουμε και την ηλικια μας]

Εδω και το σχετικο αρθρο απο την Εγκυκοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη του 1928  [Ετσι δειχνουμε με τι μεγαλωσαμε]

Sporades.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Georgios Togias* was a great ship of the pre-war era. She was just a 471-ton former yacht (_lordiko_) that had been built as _Cumbria_ in 1882. .........
> 
> She became Embiricos' _Paros_ in 1923, Togias' ..........
>  Miramar's entries are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Δυστυχως οι ημερομηνιες για το *Παρος* ηταν λαθος. Παρασυρθηκαμε απο το Miramar που εγραφε τα παρα πανω.

Το πλοιο λεγοταν *Παρος* ηδη το 1920 οπως δειχνει η διαφημιση της 13ης Σεπτεμβριου 1920.

19200913 Ethniki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑ που επανεμφανίστηκε με το αφιέρωμα "Η ατμοπλοΐα της Οικογένειας Τόγια" που δημοσίευσε το περιοδικό Αργώ το 2011.

georgios tog.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια πιό μεγάλη φωτογραφία του Cumbriα

Cumbria-1882.jpg

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/C-Sh...mbria1882.html

----------


## Ellinis

> *Georgios Togias* was a great ship of the pre-war era. She was just a 471-ton former yacht (_lordiko_) that had been built as _Cumbria_ in 1882. She first came to Greece as _Vasilefs Konstantinos_ of Syros Coastal Shipping (Atmoploia Syrou) in 1914 and as _Leros_ in 1918 (Miramar is wrong!). As *Leros*, she belonged to _Anatoliki Lines_.
> ----
> She became Embiricos' _Paros_ in 1923, Togias' _Georgios Togias_ in 1927, and _Thasos_ in 1933.





> Δυστυχως οι ημερομηνιες για το *Παρος* ηταν λαθος. Παρασυρθηκαμε απο το Miramar που εγραφε τα παρα πανω.
> 
> Το πλοιο λεγοταν *Παρος* ηδη το 1920 οπως δειχνει η διαφημιση της 13ης Σεπτεμβριου 1920.
> 
> 19200913 Ethniki.jpg


Να  δώσουμε τα ακριβή στοιχεία για τις αλλαγές πλοιοκτησίας και ονομάτων  του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα, βάση των καταχωρήσεων του στα νηολόγια της Σύρου  και του Πειραιά. Αρχικά νηολογήθηκε την 1/2/1914 στον Πειραιά με α/α  254 ως ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ υπό ιδιοκτησία Α. & Λ. Παπαδόπουλου που είχαν την Ατμοπλοΐα Αρχιπελάγους, αλλά στις 24/7/16 μετανηολογήθηκε στη Σύρο  με α/α 126 καθώς πουλήθηκε στην "Ανατολική" του Συριανού Αμβρόσιου Κάππαρη. Να δούμε ένα επιστολόχαρτο της από το greekshippingmiracle.org.
anatoliki - greekshippingmiracle.jpg

 Η μετονομασία σε ΛΕΡΟΣ έγινε στις 14/7/1918 (ίσως για πολιτικούς λόγους μιας και ο βασιλιάς Κωνσταντίνος είχε από έτους φύγει από τη χώρα) και κατόπιν μεταφέρθηκε εκ νέου στο νηολόγιο Πειραιά με α/α 345 για να επιστρέψει αργότερα στης Σύρου με α/α 213. 
Στην  Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα των αδελφών Εμπειρίκου πέρασε το Μάη του 1920 και  μετονομάστηκε ΠΑΡΟΣ, ενώ στην εταιρία του Κωνσταντίνου Τόγια πέρασε τον Ιούλιο  του 1923 οπότε μετονομάστηκε ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ. 
togias k.jpg

To 1931 τα πλοία της εταιρίας Κ. Τόγια πέρασαν στην Ακτολοΐα της Ελλάδος και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ μετανηολογήθηκε εκ νέου στον Πειραιά με α/α 682. Ακολούθησε η μετονομασία του σε ΘΑΣΟΣ στα πρότυπα της νέας του εταιρίας που έδινε στα πλοία της ονόματα νησιών. 
Το πλοίο διεγράφη από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια οριστικά τον Αύγουστο του 1937 έχοντας πωληθεί σε αλλοδαπούς που το οδήγησαν σε διαλυτήριο πλοίων.

----------


## τοξοτης

Η παρακάτω < _VELLEDA > έχει σχέση με αυτή του θέματος ???

_Velleda-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Velleda-01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό είναι τοξότη. Όπως γράφει και η καρτ ποστάλ, ως VELLEDA πέρασε και από την ιδιοκτησία του Γάλλου Δούκα Decazes για τον οποίο μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει εδώ.
Ως θαλαμηγός το πλοίο έφερε τρία ιστία, ενώ ως ελληνικό ακτοπλοϊκό αυτά μειώθηκαν σε δυο. Και ένα σχέδιο του VELLEDA:

georgios togias as velleda%20coupe%20long.jpg
πηγή με κατόψεις των καταστρωμάτων.

Περισσότερα για τα χρόνια της θαλαμηγού υπό γαλλική σημαία μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά αν σήμερα υπήρχε αυτό το σκάφος θα ήταν ένα τέλειο mega yacht το οποίο θα κόστιζε πολλά εκατομμύρια. Αν είχα χρήματα μια τέτοια κατασκευή θα επέλεγα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΛΕΡΟΣ* της "Ανατολικης Ατμοπλοιας" απο την Τηνο στην Συρο και Πειραια. _Αστηρ Τηνου_ 27 Ιουλιου 1919. (το σχεδιο δεν δειχνει το ΛΕΡΟΣ).

19190727 Λερος Αστηρ Τηνου.jpg19190727 Λερος Αστηρ Τηνου.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του πλοίου αρόδο στον Πόρο, πιθανότατα με το όνομα ΛΕΡΟΣ.

leros aka georgios togias at poros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του πλοίου αρόδο στον Πόρο, πιθανότατα με το όνομα ΛΕΡΟΣ.
> 
> leros aka georgios togias at poros.jpg


Επι τελους! Οχι το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ οπως ειχε γραψει προ ετων ο Κουτουξης και ειχα αντιγραψει εγω.

----------

